# Best Dog to Have When the SHTF



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Myself...I own a Yellow Labrador. Generic dog I suppose. Good for hunting. Good watchdog.
Very trainable. Very intelligent. My wife wanted a dog and that's what she settled on. She
(the dog) just isn't the best when push comes to shove. She'll bark and raise a ruckus when
strangers are about...and I REALLY like that. That gives ME the heads up to deal with the
"intruder".

She's a great dog! But...I'm thinking that if I had been the one who selected the canine it 
would have been some other breed. Perhaps Belgian Malinois. Another would possibly have
been a Mastiff...good family dog, fiercely loyal, smart...an excellent protector. But I'd have
to have a TON of dog food to feed it! I've owned a Mastiff in the past.

Think about it. In a TEOTWAWKI situation what breed of animal has the best traits to suit 
your requirements. They can certainly be good to have for many reasons.

Those of you who are simply IN LOVE with your Pekingese...

No comment.

So... What's your dog type...and please say WHY!

Grim

"Make preparations in advance. You never have trouble if you are prepared for it!" T. R.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

It can be difficult to pin all your hopes and dreams of 'super dog' on any one breed. I've worked with more than few soft Shepards & Dobies and Mals ... they're just a hot mess - lol! I've also been floored by the tenacity of some mutts in the 40-50# class. Temperament of the individual dog is what matters most to me. That said, I cannot think of a Rottie that's ever come up soft when dealing with a potential threat. Mastiffs make good guardians as well and 130# dog is a big deal just sleeping. I guess for all the marbles I'd go with a Rottie.

BTW, you really should meet more Mastiff's - smart isn't the first word that comes to mind


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I owned a Neapolitan M at 160 lbs. Large appetite requires a lot of food which in turn requires a wheel barrow and shovel or all the horse shit ....if you know what I mean. They can have only medium life spans.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Alot like a gun, the best one to have is the one or ones laying by your side when it goes down. Don't expect it to fight intruders or hunt for you unless its been trained to do so, however almost all breeds will bark at people approaching your house or its territory. Aside from that the best part is having the companionship in a stressful time. Right now I have a chihuahua that I inherited, he isn't a tough dog (although the way he acts he can fool you), he barks at everything that comes within 100 feet of the house, and he's there to greet me every time I walk through the door and wants to sit next to me or in my lap every time I watch tv.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a big problem with barking dogs. IMO it will give your position away every time. It maybe in your best interest to let a large force or gang walk by your property. The place with the barking dog will be investigated, guaranteed.

That being said I'd vote for a German Shepard any day.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My GSD is the smartest dog I've ever had, and is always alert to potential threats to the homestead (wild bunnies in the yard at night). 
She also has a great variation in barks. Her "bunny in the yard" bark is different from her "dog at the fence" bark, and worlds away from her "STRANGER STRANGER, GET OUT HERE NOW!" alarm.
Honestly, that bark frightens even me. For a female, she's got an aggressive set of vocalizations.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We have a full blood wolf right now. (My Avatar) BUT the only kind of dog I have ever been bit by and they make me really nervous is a Chihuahua. You probably think I am kidding, but I am not. They are loud, obnoxious and mean. I don't think they are afraid of anything. I have seen them tear the nuts off dogs 5 times their size. Just plain damn mean dogs.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Lab mix. I have one now who will make a stranger stop moving until called off, just naturally. Supposedly has some coyote in her. I had a big (130 lb) Lab/Rott for twelve years. As a mobile psychotherapist, I made house calls all day long, monitoring clients and delivering/administering meds. Cody (co-dependent dog) was billed as my co-therapist. I often made cold unannounced calls on psychotic folks I'd never met, and it was a bit spooky sometimes. Supervisor: "Here, this guy got out of the state hospital two months ago after throwing rocks at cars and leaving baggies of excrement on his neighbors' roofs, and hasn't been taking his meds, so go on over and check him out. Neighbors have been complaining about the noise and smells". Old Cody got pretty good at figuring out who was maybe dangerous or not. He always would get between me and the threat if needed, and just look at the threat...that's all it took, no barking, no growling, maybe a little tooth (nonetheless I usually had a .380 in my pocket). Otherwise, he was a sweety pie. One of my clients, a young fellow in his twenties, great big guy, honor student, played football before he came down with schizophrenia. We walked in on him one day and he was just sitting on the couch, staring at the floor looking profoundly depressed and hallucinating like crazy. While I filled his med box Cody went over and sat down between his knees and they looked at each other for the next hour. When we left he was smiling. I never said a word that day, let Cody do all the work. He sure was a good dog.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are going to have a lot of views on this one. A lot depends on how much room you have . Do you have live stock ect. For us it is our "Blue Heeler". He is one of the large of the breed. Good friend , a dog you do not want to upset if you are a BG. Smart ect.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I hade a Rottweiler, great watchdog and fiercely loyal and if we get another dog I will not even consider another race. But if I was to consider only the SHIT factor I would want a hunting dog and one that can endure the winter cold so perhaps an Swedish/Norwiegian moosehound would be the best choise in this climate?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have two Shepherd mix and a golden retriever, the sheperds are trained to growl at the perimeter approach of outsiders only no animals.

At this alert one or both will tug at my leg or arm, if I am sleeping, they will lick my face and nibble on my ear, when i am alerted they act like pointers until entry is gained. 

They shut up when someone is near a door or on the deck. 

They will strike at a stranger entering the house unless otherwise commanded prior.

They are taught to go for the throat.

The golden? He is a male whore, loves everybody. The only thing he hates and eats are flies for some reason.

For some time now, he goes after them with an aggressive attitude he gives no other.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> Myself...I own a Yellow Labrador. Generic dog I suppose. Good for hunting. Good watchdog.
> Very trainable. Very intelligent. My wife wanted a dog and that's what she settled on. She
> (the dog) just isn't the best when push comes to shove. She'll bark and raise a ruckus when
> strangers are about...and I REALLY like that. That gives ME the heads up to deal with the
> ...


We like Shitzus nowadays.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> We are going to have a lot of views on this one. A lot depends on how much room you have . Do you have live stock ect. For us it is our "Blue Heeler". He is one of the large of the breed. Good friend , a dog you do not want to upset if you are a BG. Smart ect.


I want to get one of those guys also. When my boy gets a little bigger. Always wanted one since,


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Farva said:


> I want to get one of those guys also. When my boy gets a little bigger. Always wanted one since,


 This is mine he is a cool dog . But if he must get mean he can. Blue heeler. Don't have one if you don't want to play. They love to work.


----------



## Nsprepper (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a lab/ Shepard mix she's fiercely loyal and always has my back, the only problem I have is she likes beer and try's knocking mine over when ever i set one down. She's also very protective over my daughter. I used to work away in other countries so it was a great peace of mind knowing she was watching over the homestead.My other dog is a .....well not sure what he is but he loves to lick and eat poop unfortunately not always in that order.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Do Old Dogs Learning New Tricks Count?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

In a bad old end of the world scenario thinking big fat dogs would be best. More red meat and soap when the groceries run out and it comes time for Rover to go to Dog Heaven. Sure wished Toronto Gal was still around here. I know she know how the Ruskie Civilians handled the dog and cat issue when their economy crashed back in the 80's I think.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another reason to distrust Muzzies they hate Dogs


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> In a bad old end of the world scenario thinking big fat dogs would be best. More red meat and soap when the groceries run out and it comes time for Rover to go to Dog Heaven. Sure wished Toronto Gal was still around here. I know she know how the Ruskie Civilians handled the dog and cat issue when their economy crashed back in the 80's I think.


Screw the dogs get a horse for SHTF.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well my Dog just informed me that 7 large Deer, are standing right out side the sliding Glass doors. He did so with out scaring them away.
Good Dog. He gets a treat.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a lab-chow mixed ,,she will eat you alive or lick you to death ,, it's all in what command she is given ,, she is well trained .


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I must agree with the experts on this one, Black Dog usually tastes the best. Horse meat on the other-hand has it's own particular set of troubles when dealing with inoculations.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

The best one to have is the one you have at the time shtf happens.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Well my Dog just informed me that 7 large Deer, are standing right out side the sliding Glass doors. He did so with out scaring them away.
> Good Dog. He gets a treat.


thats a good boy!

My dog has a love/hate relationship with the pizza delivery man


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

so ah does it matter if the pizza guy gives him a meat lover's special without the crust or not?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd think a dog big enough that predators won't easily kill it, but not so big it takes more food than the rest of the family combined. I'm not concerned so much about a dog army for protection per say, but rather a four legged mobile alarm system. Pure bred dogs almost all have inherent health issues, and with medical help perhaps not obtainable, nobody wants to see their beloved pet suffer. 
Perhaps a couple midsize "mutts" might end up being the best choice?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Well my Dog just informed me that 7 large Deer, are standing right out side the sliding Glass doors. He did so with out scaring them away.
> Good Dog. He gets a treat.


How many of those deer ended up LEAVING your property??? ;-)


----------



## Chew (Mar 9, 2014)

Catahoula. Guard dog, blood trailer, deer, hogs, squirrels, *****, rabbits, cattle, you name it.

Best dog I've ever had.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> so ah does it matter if the pizza guy gives him a meat lover's special without the crust or not?


That does go a long way in winning his favor.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Chew said:


> Catahoula. Guard dog, blood trailer, deer, hogs, squirrels, *****, rabbits, cattle, you name it.
> 
> Best dog I've ever had.


Very good! I've not encountered that breed before! I had to look it up!

Nice to know you are endorsing them.

Grim


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have enjoyed this thread, as a life long dog owner I am currently without. Gotta get me one.


----------

